# Ulisses Williams Jr., Natural Bodybuilding personality



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ulisses Jr.*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2013)

Musclemania Professional Natural Bodybuilding Champion Ulisses Jr. Interviewed By Skip La Cour - YouTube

Natural Bodybuilder Ulisses Williams Jr - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 2, 2013)

consistency + dedication


looking fantastic


----------



## PirateMonster (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^^ Well known natty bodybuilder.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol


----------

